

An HN PSA: Misdiagnosed Chronic Prostatitis  - tgrass

I am aware this is hardly an HN topic, but HN readership, predominantly male with likely an average age of 38, is an audience that can benefit greatly from this.<p>For two years I was misdiagnosed by my Primary Care Physician and two Urologists with chronic Prostatitis. I was given round after round of evidently useless antibiotics.<p>After some research, I diagnosed myself with pelvic floor dysfunction. I approached my Primary Care Physician and Urologist and requested they refer me to a Physical Therapist who specializes in pelvic floor rehabilitation. They were both unaware of pelvic floor dysfunction and were apprehensive. I politely stood my ground and received the referral. After two months of weekly therapy with an excellent specialist my back, hip, and groin pain were gone. Continued management includes daily stretching and muscle awareness.<p>This is commonly misdiagnosed as Prostatitis and without care the symptoms can continue indefinitely.<p>http://physical-therapy.advanceweb.com/Features/Article-1/A-Male-Malady.aspx
======
tgrass
Clickable: [http://physical-
therapy.advanceweb.com/Features/Article-1/A-...](http://physical-
therapy.advanceweb.com/Features/Article-1/A-Male-Malady.aspx)

